# Looking for a house to rent



## Ionut (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello !

We are a young couple, looking for a house to rent in Italy.
Preferred regions: Toscana, Emilia-Romagna, Marche, Abruzzo.

Starting period: November 2011
Term: one year, minimum.
No visa requirements.

Ideally a rustico, or a detached house. 
Perhaps there are people on the forum who intend to leave Italy and are looking for someone to rent their house ?

I'd appreciate any help.
Adrian


----------

